
Catering Point of Sale (POS),Tablemanagement in Python, PyQt5 and PosgreSQL - DirkJanJansen
https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Catering
======
DirkJanJansen
Python, PyQt5 and database PostgreSQL.

The target of the project is a point of sale (POS) for catering purposes as a
open source project, including tablemanagement for 100 seats, 20 tables with 2
places and 15 tables with 4 places. Splitting and combining of tables and
seats. Programmable buttons for 10 maingroups of producttypes and 5 subgroups
with 18 choices, so 900 products in total.

------
DirkJanJansen
link project information:
[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Catering/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Catering/blob/master/README.md)

